# [Sammlung] Basics



## mkernbach (14. September 2009)

Falls ihr weitere lohneswerte Artikel/Videos kennt, bitte posten.. 

Artikel:
Basics 
Steil bergauf
Steil bergab
Kurventechnik

Forum:
*Fahrtechnik - womit anfangen? *
*Kurventechnik - wann welche anwenden?  *
*wie komme ich langsamer die Abfahrt runter ?*
*Kurventechnik *
*Fahrtechnik!!!!!????? (Bergab)*
*Angst vor zu steilen Abfahrten*

Videos:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSwues-4nhQ"]YouTube - Mountain Bike Basics 101[/nomedia]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q504W2rI74&feature=PlayList&p=663F45ED797AE234&index=4"]YouTube - Mountain Biking for Beginners : How to Shift When Mountain Biking[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vP2-WocJwbk&feature=PlayList&p=663F45ED797AE234&index=7"]YouTube - Mountain Biking for Beginners : How to Brake When Mountain Biking[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aq27SK-zis&feature=PlayList&p=663F45ED797AE234&index=14"]YouTube - Mountain Biking for Beginners : How to Accelerate on a Mountain Bike[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTfV85JbnwA&feature=PlayList&p=663F45ED797AE234&index=17"]YouTube - Mountain Biking and Trail Riding : Bike Positioning for Mountain Biking[/ame]


----------



## Rainer_Calmund (14. September 2009)

Oh mein Gott! Unser armer Sport....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (14. September 2009)

Jeder fängt mal klein an. Gerade Neueinsteiger die zwar schon 10 Jahre "Fahrrad" fahren haben viele Grundlagen einfach wieder vergessen oder machen es so wie sie es gelernt habe ohne die Hintergründe zu wissen/verstehen.

Doofer Kommentar von dir.


----------



## Rainer_Calmund (14. September 2009)

Ist ja ok. Aber warum man für ein Schulungsvideo so eine unsportliche, dicke Brezel hernehmen muss, wird mir ein Rätsel bleiben.


----------



## Interessierter (14. September 2009)

Schreibt jemand, der sich Rainer Calmund nennt  ... Mann, sind gerade wieder wo Schulferien? Hoffe, Du entsprichst allen Schönheitsidealen


----------



## f.topp (14. September 2009)

englische trial seite mit vielen videos und genauen erklärungen. Ich finde hier wird der Bunny Hop (Backhop) am besten erklärt... 
http://www.trashzen.com/


----------



## Marc B (15. September 2009)

Hier gibt es auch ein paar Basics:

http://www.bergleben.de/biken/1763--fahrtechnik.html

und:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJ4oIchtkts"]YouTube - track stand[/ame]


----------



## trialsrookie (16. September 2009)

mkernbach schrieb:


> *wie komme ich langsamer die Abfahrt runter ?*



Das ist mal ein genial-hilfreicher Thread 

Aber ein Fahrtechnik-Unterforum finde ich toll. Ist irgendwie lustig wie's in den meisten Bikeforen nur um die Abstimmung der eloxierten Teile geht, und wer die längste Gabel hat ... so essentielle Sachen wie Fahrtechnik bleiben aussen vor 

Einfach zu lernen aber mords effektiv am Trail: Aktive Gewichtsverlagerung am Bike - dh. nicht wie ein Affe "im" Bike sitzen, sondern die Fahrweise an's Gelände anpassen.

Siehe dazu auf YouTube & Co: Pumptrack, Mark Weir


----------



## dubbel (16. September 2009)

fahrwerkstechnik spart fahrtechnik.


----------



## l0rd0fthe1337 (16. September 2009)

Mir (Anfänger) haben diese Anleitungen (Bhop, Geländesprung) die Angst genommen, nun macht es um einiges mehr Spaß


----------



## neoripper (16. September 2009)

@Rainer_Calmund sorry aber ich halte dich für nen ganz schönes großmaul, ich kenne leute die wiegen auf 170m 100 kg und die haben eine power und ausdauer da legst du dir die karten. selbst ich bin ziemlich schwer, nicht fett aber stemmig und ich knüppel dir jeden berg hoch. und damit meine ich jetzt net so jämmerliche 25 kmh.Finde es echt erbärmlich menschen anhand ihres äußeren zu beurteilen.
  Nur weil das shirt komisch hängt und sie gute dame halt sowas hat wie ne brust und die iss nunmal leider mit der zeit opfer der zeit und schwerkraft geworden.
  Deine postings zeugen von sehr großer reifheit ...

  Nicht armer sport, nein ARMES DEUTSCHLAND!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemorje (18. September 2009)

Du fährst jeden Berg schneller als 25km/h hoch?
Wo finde ich dich denn in der Weltrangliste?

Das Beschleunigungsvideo ist wohl das Hilfreichste


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (18. September 2009)

@matthias,
ganau das gleiche mit den 25km/h hab ich auch gerade gedacht als ich das gelesen hab.
Vielleicht nur ein Komma vergessen und wollt 2,5 schreiben?

OT:aber selbst bei 3km/h am Uhu-Brunnen bin ich fast mitsamt rad umgekippt


----------



## gemorje (18. September 2009)

Um am Uhubrunnen nicht umzufallen hilft nur eins: mittleres Kettenblatt!


----------



## FlatterAugust (19. September 2009)

Rainer_Calmund schrieb:


> Ist ja ok. Aber warum man für ein Schulungsvideo so eine unsportliche, dicke Brezel hernehmen muss, wird mir ein Rätsel bleiben.



Das fragst ausgerechnet du als Tiefenpsychologe? Unsportliche, dicke Brezeln fühlen sich selten von superschlanken Herrensportlern angesprochen die häufig nicht zu Unrecht als Schwuchteln tituliert werden. Aber gerade die Schwergewichte brauchen Motivation. 

Maulhelden brauchen solche Anleitungen natürlich nicht. Die werden ja mit allen Fertigkeiten geboren.

*Warum konterst du nicht einfach mit einem Video von dir und zeigst uns allen wie man es richtig macht?*


----------



## DavChrFen (19. September 2009)

Der Thread hier ist genial. Mal kucken, vielleicht probier ich morgen das Berghochfahren mal aus.


----------



## neoripper (20. September 2009)

na klar war das ein wenig überspitzt da ich auch viel straße mit mtb fahre ( zwecks arbeit und so).
Im gelände schauts selbstverständlich ganz anders aus  aber darum mir im grunde nicht 

Ich weiß das ich power habe aber dennoch rede ich nicht so herrabwertend über andere wo ich nicht im geringsten weiß was die drauf haben...
Mein leben hat mir gezeigt das man manche menschen anhand ihrer äußerlichkeiten nicht bewerten sollte, manchmal im interesse von beiden und das ist meiner meinung nach in ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rainer_Calmund (21. September 2009)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> superschlanken Herrensportlern angesprochen die häufig nicht zu Unrecht als Schwuchteln tituliert werden.



Willst du damit sagen, dass Männer mit einem halbwegs normalen BMI überporportional oft homosexuell sind? Ich glaube, hier biegen sich die Pummels in diesem Thread aber einen ganz gut zurecht.


----------



## gemorje (21. September 2009)

Rainer Calmund ist ja auch nicht gerade der schmalste....


----------



## MTB Rider93 (23. September 2009)

Hey, hey
Jetzt verliert nicht das eigentlich Ziel diese Freds aus den Augen

@neoripper:
Du hast natürlich Recht ich wiederspreche dir nicht, ich kenne das bin nicht
der schlankste, also man sieht bei mir etwas Bauch, und andere Leute die es
nicht wert sind machen blöde Witze, meist aus Spass, aber auch so etwas verletzt
und wenn solche Sprüche kommen" DU???? Mountainbike??" dann nimmt das Selbst-
vertrauen ab, aber wenn ich dann Frage, spring den Drop(kleine Mauer ca 60cm), dann kommt ja ne....solche Ausreden, es kommt nicht auf das Äußere an und wenn
Menschen Spass und Begeisterung an ihrem Hobby zeigen sollten sie nicht wegen 
ihrer kleinen Pfunde schlecht gemacht werden.

Also jeder Anfänger wünscht sich mehr threadbezogen Antworten.
Beispielsweise wie springe ich einen Whip, Körperhaltung etc.


----------



## ntypmitnembike (25. September 2009)

Hi zusammen
mit wie viel druck fahrt ihr? 2-3 Bar?
und was würdet ihr für downhill empfehlen?


----------



## gemorje (25. September 2009)

2,1 bar mit Latexschläuchen (RocketRon Evo 2.25)
Demnächst, nach dem Umstieg auf das NoTubes System, wohl irgendwas zwischen 1,8 und 2 bar


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (25. September 2009)

Ich fahre vorne und hinten 2 - 2,2 bar. Wenn ich mal ein paar Tage nicht nachpumpe kann das auch schonmal bis ca. 1,3 bar runter gehen...


----------



## Harry_I (28. September 2009)

Nachdem ich im Sept. 07 mein erstes Mountainbike fahren durfte, suchte ich das Forum nach Fahrttechniktraining ab. Leider gab es damals keinen Thread wie diesen hier.
Deshalb stellte ich im Trial-Forum die Frage:

Welche Trialtechniken kann man mit dem Fully erlernen?

aber beachtet auch: Zu viel des Guten kann auch das Radl zerstören:


Harry_I schrieb:


> Liebes Fully-Trial-Tagebuch...
> 
> *es hat sich ausgetrialt:*
> 
> ...



Das Rad muss ja nicht mehrmals neu erfunden werden!
Vielleicht machen sich Neulinge ja die gleichen Gedanken wie ich und können von dem  Thread profitieren.

Harry


----------



## MTB Rider93 (29. September 2009)

Hmm, aber eigentlich dürfte so etwas
nicht passieren, denn du nur in der 
Garage nen bissel getrickst oder so hast
also nichts heftiges, und das passiert 
beim betätigen der Hinterradbremse----
was passiert denn beim DH mit Bremsen
die noch westenlich kräftiger sind (nichts
gegen deine Bremse okay) die müssten
bei jedem Run aufpassen das nix passiert....
Hast du denn Rahmen mal eingeschickt?


----------



## MTB Rider93 (29. September 2009)

Oh sorry wegen dem Thread
habe das falsch verstanden,
ich dachte das ist so beim
fahren passiert, aber auch beim
rückwerts fahren komische Sache
die eigentlich nicht passieren dürfte....


----------



## Harry_I (29. September 2009)

Ich wollte damit nur deutlich machen, dass nicht alles was an Fahrtechniken sinnvoll und übenswert ist, auch mit jedem Fully gemacht werden sollte.
Noch dazu wenn man groß und schwer ist. Die Rahmen sind halt irgendwo "Gewichtsoptimiert", das sollte man nicht vergessen!
Ich habe aber anstandslos Ersatz bekommen.

Als Neuling dachte ich blauäugig "ich habe jetzt ein gutes Mountainbike, das muss ja alles aushalten!"
Inzwischen weiss ich, dass es CC, AM, Eduros, Trial, Dirt, DH - Bikes für verschiedenste Einsatzgebiete gibt.
Nicht jedes Bike ist für alles geeignet. Diese Erfahrung muss ja nicht jeder für sich auf Kosten des Materials machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB Rider93 (29. September 2009)

Diese doch zum Teil sehr
kostenintensive Ehrfahrung
mit unterschiedlichen Biketypen
musste ich auch machen, da ich
mir vor 1 1/2 Jahren ein Bulls
gekauft habe, war ich stolz wie
Oskar, (kannt mich da nicht so aus)
und hab gedacht, bzw in zahlreichen
Videos gesehen was die machen, das
kann ich doch damit auch aber es fing
schon mit der Gabel an, drei Sprünge
und putt war sie, naja und wenn man dann
so langsam in die ganze Szene reinkommt
sich in verschiedenen Threads informiert, und 
draußen fahren geht wird einem dann klar,
nein das geht einfach nicht was ich vorhabe.
Wenn man so was von Anfang an weiß schenkt 
man sich solche Fehlkäufe (500) und investiert
direkt in das für die persönlichen Bedürfnisse geeignete
Bike, schade aber wie heißt es aus Fehlern lernt man....
Was für dich jetzt vielleicht nicht gilt, denn es
ist komisch.


----------



## Marc B (1. Oktober 2009)

_Basic-Übung_: *Trackstand*







In der Grundpostion anfahren, dann mit dosiertem Bremsen zum Stehen kommen und los geht's mit der Balance: Das Vorderrad einschlagen, um einen stabilen Stand zu haben und nun mit Körpergewichtsverlagerung das Gleichgewicht halten. Sprich: Versuche mittig über dem Bike zu stehen, wenn das Rad seitlich z.B nach links abkippt, dann schieb das rechte Knie nach außen und versuche so, ein Umkippen nach links zu verhindern. *Wichtig*: Immer flexibel bleiben und aktiv das Gleichgewicht ausbalancieren (sonst droht man wie ein nasser Sack umzukippen. Mit mehr Übung wird die Sache weniger kippelig und du findest deinen "Sweet Spot" für einen ruhigen Stand.

*Tipp*: Suche dir eine Stelle, an der es leicht bergauf geht. Dort rollst du nicht vorwärts weg.

Viel Spaß beim Üben!


----------



## Marc B (1. Oktober 2009)

Die alternative Übung mit Fokus auf das seitliche Ausgleichen: Eine Mauer als Abstützung nutzen 






Dazu mit langsamen Tempo gegen die Mauer stupsen, damit das Reifenprofil sich am Beton festkrallt und einen stabilen Stand gewährleistet. Und schon geht das Ausbalancieren los: Kippt das Bike nach rechts, schiebt man das linke Knie nach aussen und sorgt so dafür, dass man nicht nach rechts wegkippt. Man kann jedoch nicht ewig so seitlich leicht gekippt da stehen, weshalb man das Bike wieder ruhig mittig unter sich schiebt.


----------



## Marc B (8. Februar 2010)

Kurven Fahren mit Lars Sternberg:


----------



## Bergloewe2607 (20. Februar 2010)

Cooles Video! So gut würde ich auch gerne fahren können.


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Februar 2010)

Sauber!


----------



## MonsterJoe (21. Februar 2010)

Bin "etwas" neidisch


----------



## jonezzz (12. März 2010)

super thread!!!

grade für mich als anfänger sehr hilfreich, normalerweise findet man nur "wie mache ich einen bunnyhop" etc. aber das hier ist echt hilfreich um die wirklich wichtigen sachen erstmal rauszukriegen...

danke

lg
jonas


----------



## -MIK- (1. April 2010)

Ich brauch auch mal ein zwei Tips zum Kurven fahren:

Auf breiten Wegen, wo ich genug Platz hab, da bekomm ich das mittlerweile ganz gut hin, Spannung auf dem Kurven äußeren Pedal, Gewicht nach "außen", relativ mittig über dem Tretlager. 

Wenn es aber um schnelle Kurven auf engen Trails geht, oder bei Drops, die fast schon in eine Kurve enden, zieht es mich immer wieder nach außen. Ich habe dann das Gefühl bzw. die Sorge, dass mir eines der Räder wegschmiert, wenn ich stärker einlenke.

Die Stelle bei 03:40 Min im letzten geposten Video zeigt so eine Situation ganz gut. 

Gibt es hierfür ein "Generalrezept"? Was muss ich mit dem Gewicht wie machen? Im Video ist es zwar gezeigt aber es hat sich mir noch nicht ganz erschlossen.

Danke u. Gruß
MIK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (1. April 2010)

Rechtzeitig(!) bremsen, die Kurve von außen anfahren, dann innen durch den Scheitel und am Kurvenausgang nach außen (Ideallinie - je nachdem, was das Gelände zulässt). Wenn Du im Scheitel zu weit rauskommst, warst Du entweder zu schnell oder nicht weit genug reingelehnt. Je weiter Du Dich reinlehnst, desto wichtiger ist, daß das äußere Pedal unten ist, sonst segelst Du raus.

Ab einer bestimmten Geschwindigkeit lenkt man bei Kurven sogar nach außen (ist wahr - kann man am besten auf dem Motorrad oder Rennrad beobachten). Absichtlich weiter reinlenken ist also oft sogar kontraproduktiv. Mit etwas Übung findet man automatisch die Balance zwischen einlenken und reinlehnen.

Noch ein Tip: In der Kurve NICHT bremsen. Vor allem nicht vorne. Das richtet nämlich die Fuhre auf und zwingt Dich, geradeaus zu fahren. Wenn es wirklich nicht anders geht, dann hinten bremsen - ein rutschendes Hinterrad läßt sich leichter beherrschen als ein blockierendes oder rutschendes Voderrad.


----------



## -MIK- (1. April 2010)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort. 

Glaub der letzte Tip ist der Schlüssel zu meinem Problem. Wenn ich das jetzt mal so vor dem geistigen Auge passieren lasse, kommt das hin, wenn ich gebremst habe, gings immer gerade aus. 

Ich seh halt vor mir immer meinen DH Kumpel, der in schnellen S-Kurven dermaßen fliegen lässt, wenn ich dann ankomme tucker ich wie n Trekker da durch... Wie gesagt, bei schnellen Abfahrten über die Waldautobahnen bekomm ich das ganz gut hin. Erst wenn es schnell UND eng, vielleicht sogar noch rutschig wird, dann kommen meine Probs....


----------



## snoopz (1. April 2010)

Einfach langsamer anfangen. Übung macht den Meister. Besser ein paar mal "zu langsam" gewesen als dann doch mit dem Baum/Felsen Bekanntschaft gemacht haben.


----------



## -MIK- (1. April 2010)

Des stimmt, allerdings hab ich oft das Gefühl, dass ich dann doch zu langsam bin, was mir neue Probleme bescheert. Wie ist das denn z.B., wenn ich einen etwas nassen und damit rutschigen Trail runter komme, der Trail macht eine zackige links Kurve, welche in eine nach außen abfallende rechts Kurve wechselt. 

Meine Sorge ist in dem Moment, dass wenn ich nach reichts einlenke, mir das HR komplett flöten geht. Ich mein, vielleicht ist meine Linienwahl auch komplett bescheiden. Gilt bei dem Manöver die gleiche Regel Spannung/Gewicht auf dem kurvenäußeren Pedal, Körper über dem Tretlager positionieren und ich bin einfach nur zu langsam dabei?


----------



## snoopz (1. April 2010)

Also zu langsam kannst Du da nicht sein. Je langsamer Du in die abfallende Rechtskurve fährst, desto mehr Grip behältst Du.

Das Manöver ist im Prinzip richtig, Du solltest Dich nur fragen, ob Du beim Wechsel von der Links- in die Rechtskurve genug Zeit hast, das linke Pedal nach unten zu bekommen. Sonst einfach waagerecht und die Federung etwas komprimieren für mehr Grip.

Laß doch mal Deinen DH-Kumpel am Rand stehen und Tips geben, wenn er das kann.


----------



## -MIK- (1. April 2010)

Dankö, werds mal testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

